# Kings Inn Tarter Sauce?



## NurseD-bait

any one know the receipe? I know that it has ground up captain wafer crackers in it also mayo...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Do a search... it is on here somewhere I believe.


----------



## WillieP

Here's what came up from a search.



This is the FAMOUS KING"S INN RECIPE!!! It's pretty secretive down here so take advantage. It's some good stuff!!!!

1 qt. Miracle Whip
20 serrano peppers (seeded)
1/2 bell pepper 
3 ribs of celery
1 medium onion
1 small jar pimento
3 hard boiled eggs
1 1/2 tubes saltine crackers or 1 tube Ritz Crackers, crushed
Chop serrano peppers, celery, bell pepper, onion, pimento and eggs in blender or food processor. Add to Miracle Whip with crushed crackers. Mix thoroughly.


----------



## flatscat1

I've been told that their key is using Ritz Crackers instead of saltines. Ritz are buttery and smooth when crushed...... Worth a try!


----------



## Professor Jones

I have a revised recipe that is easy to make and makes a small amount.

8 oz. jar Miracle Whip
1/2 onion chopped fine
1/2 bell pepper chopped fine
1/2 jalapeno chopped fine (seeds removed)
1/2 tube of ground Ritz Crackers.

I put the Ritz Crackers in a bag and grind them using a rolling pin. Mix it all together, add salt and pepper to taste. Try it.

I also have the original recipe, but it makes a lot and is labor intensive.

Professor Jones


----------



## waterwolf

WillieP 20 peppers ? how hot is this stuff....you didnt mean 2 ? thanks


----------



## Koolbreeze72

I made a batch of it. Was pretty good. But after about a weak in the refrigerator, it seperated (the liquid came to the top). I though it spoiled, so i threw it out. What happened to it? or is it going to seperate?


----------



## troy merrill

waterwolf said:


> WillieP 20 peppers ? how hot is this stuff....you didnt mean 2 ? thanks


That would light you up, wouldn't it? Gotta be less than 20.


----------



## WillieP

That does sound like a couple too many doesn't it. That's the recipe I found doing a search here on 2Cool.


----------



## waterwolf

made it and it was great used only 2 peppers....i put a little horseradish in it also


----------



## waterwolf

Since spring is on us???? heres a recipe for Kings Inn Tarter Sauce,,,,go with fresh caught fried fish and shrimps.....cant wait...this is suppose to be a secret recipe also...


----------



## waterwolf

*With the ritz crackers*

*Re: Kings Inn @ Rivera, TX tartar sauce *
January 12, 2009 02:27PM 
I have been going to Kings Inn for about 35 years and the tartar sauce is excellant. We even eat it with crackers.

King's Inn Tartar Sauce 
2 cups mayonnaise 
1/2 large yellow onion, finely chopped 
28 Ritz crackers (crushed) 
5-10 saltine crackers (crushed) 
3/4 cup sweet pickle relish 
1 garlic clove, finely chopped 
1-3 jalapenos , to taste (seeded and finely chopped) 
1/2 cup pimento stuffed olives, (chopped) 
In a food processor, chop all of the ingredients separately and then combine.


----------



## Capn' Tneale

waterwolf, that recipe is spot on except for one ingredient, it needs 1/4 tsp of curry powder then refrigerate for at least six hours. the taste will change.
this stuff is awesome on top of fresh sliced tomatoes also. this isn't your traditional mayo/pickle tarter sauce. but it will become.


----------



## Reel Aggies

^
|
|
|
|

This is it. Add 2 boiled eggs to above.


----------



## Tate

My brother recently turned me on to Duke's Mayonnaise. It has been around for a while in other regions of the country, but they just started selling it at HEB. We have made tartar sauce with it twice now and both times it was awesome. In my opinion it is far superior to any other mayonnaise or salad dressing I have tried for tartar sauce recipes. I think I am going to try this King's Inn recipe with some Duke's. I will report back on my findings.

Later

Tate


----------



## El Cazador

Capn' Tneale said:


> waterwolf, that recipe is spot on except for one ingredient, it needs 1/4 tsp of curry powder then refrigerate for at least six hours. the taste will change.
> this stuff is awesome on top of fresh sliced tomatoes also. this isn't your traditional mayo/pickle tarter sauce. but it will become.


You beat me to it on the curry.


----------



## Bocephus

Question...how long will this last in the fridge if you make a big batch up. Say triple the recipe ?


----------



## waterwolf

*Blue Cat*

Fried up some fresh blues today and slapped on some tarter sauce,,,,,I made it with *curry *and *hellmans mayo* and *pickled jalapeno's* minced up....been eating it on ritz crackers for a snack...mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## Reel Aggies

Bocephus said:


> Question...how long will this last in the fridge if you make a big batch up. Say triple the recipe ?


I figure about a week. Although it is so good, it usually never stays around that long. That recipe makes quite a bit. If you triple it, you'll have deafood sauce for your whole block!


----------



## waterwolf

*pic with sauce..*

I dont see any reason why it wouldn't keep for aleast for 7 days.... it's made with fresh ingredients,spices,crackers...I know mayo dont good bad for months,if kept in the frig,,,,i promise it want last more than 7 days so dont worry to much...this stuff is great


----------



## Bocephus

Man that looks good !

I have a disk just like that, I love that thing...that's a fish frying machine !


----------



## waterwolf

I have noticed that my oil never burns like it will when using the typical pot/strainer set up....guess the oil/heat is more spead out more and not so concentrated to one area. dont use as my oil either,,,,,,,it my favorite all around cooker/fryer.....fried chicken wings,bacon and eggs, fajitas......enjoy...that is the 22incher by the way.


----------



## waterwolf

*winnies also..*

Attached Images


----------



## waterwolf

*fajitas also*

Chicken and Shrimp Fajitas with onions,bell pepper and fresh spinach....had those mountain people in Silverton, Colo lickin their chops....


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Man! Wadda fine lookin' cooker you got there. Where can I get one like it?


----------



## waterwolf

You ask for it? He's a very meticulous fellow who pays the utmost attention to detail..He will build you one for a small fee...He's getting a boat this week so your probably looking at a 6-11 month wait time for one to be built....Good Luck,,,but they are worth it I promise you...I dont know what he dose to them(seasoning wise) but it's the best cooker I own to date....


----------



## Bocephus

I finally made a batch using the recipe Waterwolf posted....dayum that's the best Tartar Sauce I ever put in my pie hole !!!

I used the Duke's mayo found at HEB. it's a very good tasting Mayo. I also added 1/4 tsp of Curry as someone suggested.

Anyway, this will be the Tartar Sauce we'll be eating at my house from now on. It's so good you want to eat it by the spoon full :mpd:



waterwolf said:


> *Re: Kings Inn @ Rivera, TX tartar sauce*
> January 12, 2009 02:27PM
> I have been going to Kings Inn for about 35 years and the tartar sauce is excellant. We even eat it with crackers.
> 
> King's Inn Tartar Sauce
> 2 cups mayonnaise
> 1/2 large yellow onion, finely chopped
> 28 Ritz crackers (crushed)
> 5-10 saltine crackers (crushed)
> 3/4 cup sweet pickle relish
> 1 garlic clove, finely chopped
> 1-3 jalapenos , to taste (seeded and finely chopped)
> 1/2 cup pimento stuffed olives, (chopped)
> In a food processor, chop all of the ingredients separately and then combine.


----------



## juanpescado

This is no joke, each ritz cracker gets a small smear of anchovy paste, thats the truth...


----------



## Dcrawford

I made it, but i think i put to much onion in it. was not the best. i'll try again some other time.


----------



## Bocephus

Best dang tarter sauce you'll ever put in your "pie hole" !!!!!


----------



## Gator gar

I made this tarter sauce using a different recipe but basically the same and it was so good, that I ate too much of it and got sick. Never did put it on a piece of fish, just ate it with some crackers.


----------



## rsj7855

waterwolf said:


> *Re: Kings Inn @ Rivera, TX tartar sauce*
> January 12, 2009 02:27PM
> I have been going to Kings Inn for about 35 years and the tartar sauce is excellant. We even eat it with crackers.
> 
> King's Inn Tartar Sauce
> 2 cups mayonnaise
> 1/2 large yellow onion, finely chopped
> 28 Ritz crackers (crushed)
> 5-10 saltine crackers (crushed)
> 3/4 cup sweet pickle relish
> 1 garlic clove, finely chopped
> 1-3 jalapenos , to taste (seeded and finely chopped)
> 1/2 cup pimento stuffed olives, (chopped)
> In a food processor, chop all of the ingredients separately and then combine.


I made this last night for tonight's fish fry, in order to let it sit in the fridge overnight. It tasted almost exact minus the heat. It wasn't very spicy (although we are a bunch of hispanics that love spicy food). I used 3 Jalapenos, 2 seeded, 1 with everything (the last one I tossed in because it wasn't hot enough so I left seeds and all). I also added the 1/2 tsp of curry as suggested by others. Delicious just may not be spicy enough, will have to toy around. My fiance and I went to King's Inn last for Valentine's day and the tartar seemed spicier than this recipe, but very similar and delicious anyhow.


----------



## hsif

I just made waterwolf's recipe, (above). First day, it was good. Second day - when we actually had the fish fry, it wasn't good. Tasted way too much like olives and sweet relish.

Also, Two jalapenos - seeded, yielded no heat at all. 

Hmm?


----------



## tremman78

this is a favorite around our house


----------

